# Hello



## Dianne46 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi all - I've just rejoined the site after a number of years away. Camping still feels like a bit of a distant dream in the current climate, but I'd like something to look forward to


----------



## izwozral (Feb 8, 2021)

Welcome back. Things haven't changed on here, it's still a sanitorium for the deranged.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi ya, Welcome Back,
Join in on the boards & have fun


----------



## REC (Feb 8, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi and welcome back.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi, welcome back


----------



## jeanette (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Robmac (Feb 9, 2021)

Welcome back.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 9, 2021)

Some have been away for a long time, in the head, welcome from N Ireland.


----------



## The laird (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy good to have previous members back


----------



## Steve and Julie (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello and welcome back


----------



## Philredcar (Feb 28, 2021)

Hiya and welcome back, we'll soon be free again!


----------

